# Toronto van driver praised Elliot Rogers. UGH!



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

OK. So it's all over the news about this idiot running people down on the sidewalk of Toronto praised that FPOS Elliot Roger's. 

I remember when the first incident happened in 2014. TAM was kind of an u comfortable place to be for a while. There were a lot of harsh words thrown around between the sees and overall a very hostile atmosphere around here. More so that when some idiot comes around here and starts woman hating posts. I would imagine that there is thread being started right now in the ladies lounge, I don't know as I refuse to go in there. It's the women's area after all.

We currently have a thread about how the problem with masculinity isn't what you think it is here, in the clubhouse. I can tell you one thing that is a problem with masculinity, it's that these FPOS are even associated in anyway to the word.

I can tell you what isn't masculinity. It's bastards like this FPOS! Duck and cover gents.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

This guy, and anyone like him, are the scum of the earth. They act like victims that choose to lash out instead of improve themselves (or have a mental illness they cannot overcome)

These are extremists, and all extremists are problems... Whether you are a religious, scientific, emotional, or 'womenizer' extremists.

This guy couldnt get girls to have sex with him, so he kills people? Like WTF is wrong with this picture. How about try reading some books (there are many out there) on how to game women and become a pick up artist. 

Horrible ****.. and I live in Toronto


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Steve2.0 said:


> This guy, and anyone like him, are the scum of the earth. They act like victims that choose to lash out instead of improve themselves (or have a mental illness they cannot overcome)
> 
> These are extremists, and all extremists are problems... Whether you are a religious, scientific, emotional, or 'womenizer' extremists.
> 
> ...


The victim chair is lazy and a cop-out. Who needs to work hard and being the best human you can be when whining and screaming like a little ***** are all you need to do? Sorry, me sarcasm tank is full. These little bastards like this are pathetic. There are equivalent positions in other topics and it's sickening.

Extremists drive normal people to the fringes and results in polarization. I don't know if that is the overall goal or not, but it gets a little worse with each incident.

These **** heads need a good beating. That's their problem. Maybe a little hardship will promote character growth, but I seriously doubt it.

A daily dose of this right here would solve all their problems.


----------

